# Lawn Newbie / New Forum Member



## wonder371 (May 31, 2018)

Hi Everyone,

I didn't see a newbie/introduction topic, so I'm posting it here. I am completely new to the world of lawn care. I've rented a house that has a gardener included for the past 4-5 years in the San Francisco Bay Area. He simply mows the lawn and trims some plants. I've been trying my best to do get the watering schedule right, but the lawn suffered a bit last couple years during the California drought. With that being said, the lawn isn't looking very sharp.

I don't know the exact sizes of my front and back lawn but I plan on measuring today and taking some pictures so you guys can see what I'm working with and recommend where to start.

-Brendan


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Welcome to TLF. Is that 'crab' part of your grass type by design?


----------



## wonder371 (May 31, 2018)

It was partially a joke, definitely not by design. It looks like over the years a few different types of seed have been thrown on the lawn. I also have a fair share of crab grass that has taken over certain parts that I'd like to address.

Ideally, I'd like a fescue or similar style grass. Narrow/thin blades "softer" feeling grass.


----------



## wonder371 (May 31, 2018)

Are there any beginners articles or pinned threads on where I could potentially read on where to start? I'm looking for simple stuff, like best times to water, how long to water, etc.?

If my lawn hasn't been aerated in several years, should I start there?

Before deciding to DIY, I was thinking of hiring a company like TruGreen and it looks like they start with a lime treatment? Should I also start with this?

Thanks in advance,

Brendan


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Yes. We did a little re-organization of the folders, but the main ones are pinned at the top of the folders.

For Cool Season lawns (ie. KBG, Fescue): https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=1595
For Warm Season (Bermuda, St. A, Zoysia): https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=22&t=1651


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

wonder371 said:


> Before deciding to DIY, I was thinking of hiring a company like TruGreen and it looks like they start with a lime treatment? Should I also start with this?


The general recommendation is to avoid lime applications until you have a soil test showing that you actually need to use lime.
Welcome to TLF :thumbup:


----------



## wonder371 (May 31, 2018)

g-man said:


> Yes. We did a little re-organization of the folders, but the main ones are pinned at the top of the folders.
> 
> For Cool Season lawns (ie. KBG, Fescue): https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=1595
> For Warm Season (Bermuda, St. A, Zoysia): https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=22&t=1651


this right here is amazing! Getting excited to start!


----------



## wonder371 (May 31, 2018)

So I read the cool season lawn folder/topic/sticky and saw that Waypoint Analytical had easy to read results for ~16.50 (2018). So I sent in my soil sample to them and just got a call back at they said it was nearly $120. I said I read something only that was around $17. She said they had a test that only measured pH for around that price. Is that all I need? I thought I needed more info than just pH.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

The S3M at the Memphis, TN site is $16.50. They are charging $120 for the S3M?


----------



## wonder371 (May 31, 2018)

It's for an A17 with written report and recommendations. I guess I can get data only for $50. I asked about the S3M and she said that is a Memphis only report, the closest thing she has is the A17.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Hmm. That sucks. I just went thru their website. A lot of the labs do the S3M but not the one in california. Options, looks for another local lab or send your sample to Memphis. I think you will be ahead ($16.50 + $7 USPS small box is less than $50).


----------



## wonder371 (May 31, 2018)

Well... out of newbie curiosity and to get as much information as possible. I went for the whole shebang, I paid the $117 whatever. Let's see what they give me 

Next time, I'll either do the $50 or send out to Memphis.


----------

